# No start after temp drop last week - car parked up hill



## rc51rydr (Feb 15, 2005)

No issues with car at all until this past Friday. The temp had dropped pretty low last week. The last time I started the car was early last week to move parking spots. On Friday, I tried to start the car and she tried to turn over but then dies. After that, is was just the started trying to crank her but no response. I just took the battery in to Autozone and it didn't hold a charge. Replaced the battery and still no start. I also want to mention that my car is parked on a 25 degree angle street. She is facing up hill. I changed the oil earlier this year about 5k miles ago, didn't have a chance to change it before it got cold. Just checked the oil and it was pretty thick and dark and a little low so I added a quart. Could the car facing up hill be causing the old thick oil to not circulate properly? Or even all drained into the pan so non is is the engine? Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: No start after temp drop last week - car parked up hill (rc51rydr)*

Have you check to see if the engine is getting fuel? Maybe unplug something by the fuel rail and see if you even smell gas? Is there any hiccuping, maybe try cranking it for a little bit see if it starts to act like it wants to if so keep going as long as there is improvement. Don't keep trying if it's not sounding like it wants to go it's not the best for the starter.
My sister's car wasn't happy after the ICU went out and after I replaced it I had to crank it over for a few minutes to get it running on it's own. If you do get it started run the RPMs up at like 2.5k to make sure you clear out what ever is in there.


----------



## rc51rydr (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: No start after temp drop last week - car parked up hill (vr6ninja)*

I just tried starting it again and it turned over for a second. After that, it sounded like it was about to start but never fully did, I did this for about 30 seconds. The whole time I had my foot on the gas. Much better results from when I tried earlier today. I'll check the fuel next time I try in about 30 min.


----------



## buddylee401 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: No start after temp drop last week - car parked up hill (rc51rydr)*

start with the easy stuff. fuel pump fuse is third fuse up from the bottom, center column of fuses. i believe it's a 30amp. while fuel pumps are common on audi's, especially 1.8t and 3.0 v6, it's less common on 2.7t.
any chance, your engine coolant temperature sensor is shot? ever had it replaced? this is gonna sound stupid, but a bad ECT will cause a no start.


----------

